# pressure canners....must they be full?



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Another newbie question. I'm ready to go ahead and get a pressure canner and will choose between AA and Presto, but the main question is if I don't have 19 or 20 pints of something to can, can I still use it? I know with the water bath canner doesn't matter is you process only one jar (not that I ever would...) but is it the same for pressure canners? Can I put in only a few jars? I have 2 HWB canners already, so having that as another use for a big PC isn't necessary. I also have a glass-top range (which I hate) but have an old gas stove in the basement or may get a propane camp stove/burner thing since I need to have something to scald in when I butcher meat chickens in the summer. Anyone do canning outdoors?

I've been reading the Amazon reviews for both the AA921 and the Presto 23qt. I love when someone gives it 1 star and then says "this is the best canner ever!"

I want the AA921 but am nervous about the $$ It's $200 on amazon, which actually is a great price if you have $200 (I just bought a dehydrator about 2 hours ago and am looking for a grain mill!). The Presto looks great too. I also Searched the forum, so I know where the oppossing camps are here  Dh is never going to leave me at home alone all day again because I end up on amazon buying stuff!! I think I REALLY need spring to get here.....

Thanks!
greenhorn


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I have an AA921, the most I have run through at one time is 9 pints, I've never stacked jars. It also holds 7 qt jars (just did 7 qts. of chicken). I've done as few as 5 pints, whatever needs done.
All of my canning is done outdoors, in our enclosed back porch mostly...yellowjackets in summer are quite a niusance.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You can do as little as one 1/2 pint jar at a time if you wish. It isn't very efficient or cost effective  but no your canner does not have to be full of jars to operate. That is one reason why the cost of the larger canners isn't worthwhile for someone who is only going to be doing standard recipe batches of canning. 

However, note that the same amount of water is put in it regardless of the # of jars being processed.


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, the AA921 is only $20 more than the 15.5 quart one....of course the Presto is only $85.

I may be doing big batches (usually do when doing the water bath canning), I just wanted to be sure I could do smaller ones of say, truffle marmalade or something  

Thanks!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I main advantage of the larger (21qt) is you can water bath quarts. I use my pressure canner for both types of canning so the taller one is really nice. I have both a 21qt and a 16qt, and I sure wish I had two 21qts. 

If you are doing smaller batches of something that can be water bathed, you can just use a smaller kettle with a trivet in the bottom. 

When I have a less than full load, I put water filled jars in to take up the empty spaces so nothing falls over sideways during the process.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

judylou said:


> However, note that the same amount of water is put in it regardless of the # of jars being processed.


You might want to re-check your manual regarding this. All my canners say to use 2 qts. water with a full load or 2 1/2 qts. if doing less than a full load. This is for the 12, 16 and 22 qt. models.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm pretty sure mine both indicated a height of water, which would mean more for a smaller load.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You are right. I didn't make my point at all clear. What I meant to say was that you don't _reduce _the amount of water called for just because there are only a couple of jars in the canner. It is a question that comes up in canning classes - "Why do I need all that water for only 1 or 2 jars?" - and I flashed on that. My apologies for my lack of clarity. Thanks for correcting it. 

That said some new manuals are now calling for 3 quarts of water so you are right that one needs to check their manual.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

If I don't have a full canner load of something, I fill the remaining jars with dried beans to fill up the canner.


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I already have to HWB canners, so I'm covered there  If I can process fewer than full loads, I'd probably go with the larger one for the happy day when I'm regularly doing large batches. As it is I guess I always do 7 qt. of applesauce or tomatoes and usually at least 2 batches in succession....my guess is I'll usually fill it up! Now to study the boards for all the ideas of stuff I might can so I can justify the expense!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

PixieLou said:


> If I don't have a full canner load of something, *I fill the remaining jars with dried beans *to fill up the canner.


Hmmmm......would this be the equivalent of vacuum packing the jars with a food saver? Does moisture get in the jars? Novel idea. Vacuum pack, heat process to kill any weavils all in one move!


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

You put water in the beans to make canned beans, you don't really can dry beans. I soak mine first, they are delicious with a little ham!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe she said she fills the jars with *dried* beans. :shrug:??


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I said dried beans to differentiate from green beans or any other type of fresh bean. I do a quick hydration by putting beans in the jar and then covering with boiling water.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

DRATZ! I thought I had come up with an easy method of storing my beans.

Sorry, Margo.


----------

